# Woody's 20th Anniversary Gathering "Pics on pages 21 and 22"



## crackerdave (Dec 8, 2020)

I know it's a long ways off,but I'm posting this to give everybody a chance to plan for it.

  The dates are April 9-11 unless the forecast looks bad...then it will be April 16-18.
This will be open to all Forum members  and their families and there is an RV park available,as well as primitive camping on the site.
Address for the site is 9379 S.Sparta-Davisboro Road Warthen,GA.31094

The RV Park is at 9470 S.Sparta-Davisboro Road Warthen,GA.31094
Phone is 478-348-3227 They have tent sites,too.

I expect there will be a good many folks coming,so you might want to make your reservation at the Park soon.It's just across the road from the site.
GON is helping sponsor this event.Our hosts will be Tate Strayhorn aka champ and the world famous Mill Smith aka Hooked on Quack.

More info later!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 8, 2020)

I was ready to send a donation til I saw that Mill(ionaire) Quack  was takin care of erythang...  






JK... I'll see if I can dig up yer address, Dave...I'll let u know if I can't...


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 8, 2020)

dog biscuits... I will be in Florida panhandle that week


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 8, 2020)

NE GA Pappy said:


> dog biscuits... I will be in Florida panhandle that week


Well,dang...
Spring break,Pappy??


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 9, 2020)

Just make sure Tate is in charge of all fire related activities or at the very least Mill is under STRICT supervision. Don't wanna burn the campground down.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 9, 2020)

Put it on the calendar.


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 9, 2020)

I'd love to come and bless y'all with my presence.

Serious I'd like to make it. Ain't got no tent or RV though.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 9, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> I'd love to come and bless y'all with my presence.
> 
> Serious I'd like to make it. Ain't got no tent or RV though.


You can stay with @1eyefishing. Heck, he's got a 1/2 dozen RV's! ??


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 9, 2020)

ddgarcia said:


> Just make sure Tate is in charge of all fire related activities or at the very least Mill is under STRICT supervision. Don't wanna burn the campground down.


I don't know, the last time I camped on Tate's place, we had a fire that you could have seen from outer space.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 9, 2020)

4HAND said:


> You can stay with @1eyefishing. Heck, he's got a 1/2 dozen RV's! ??


 Yeah, but I'll be there in my one-sie. The other 2 are permanently ensconced...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2020)

There's a Days Inn 'bout 10 minutes from the gathering for those that don't camp


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 9, 2020)

Some activities being discussed are ,a bbq free-for-all on a big trailer/smoker,fishing in Tate's pond,horse shoe and corn bag tossin',live music (home-made!) and much more.
There will be a drawing for 5 $100 Bass pro gift cards!

We are open to all suggestions!


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 9, 2020)

How about a low country boil/fishfry?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 9, 2020)

How about a tandem bike ride???


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 9, 2020)

a archery contest is always fun


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 9, 2020)

Da Possum said:


> How about a tandem bike ride???


I'm surprised you didn't suggest a group shower


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 9, 2020)

bilgerat said:


> a archery contest is always fun




I ain't volunteering to hold the apple on my head this time.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 9, 2020)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I'm surprised you didn't suggest a group shower



It's very efficient.

Just sayin'...


----------



## Mars (Dec 9, 2020)

I guess I don't have a good reason not to go since its a whole 3 miles from the house....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 9, 2020)

Mars said:


> I guess I don't have a good reason not to go since its a whole 3 miles from the house....



You could rent out the couch to pay for the gas to get there.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 9, 2020)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I'm surprised you didn't suggest a group shower



Easy Pappy, I was getting to that.  I know how much you love a good group shower!  I got you bro!


----------



## Deernut3 (Dec 9, 2020)

Dang thats right down from my club, i might have to make that and meet my neighbors.


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 11, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> I'd love to come and bless y'all with my presence.
> 
> Serious I'd like to make it. Ain't got no tent or RV though.


There's a Day's Inn just down the road.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 11, 2020)

Looking forward!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 11, 2020)

Da Possum said:


> Easy Pappy, I was getting to that.  I know how much you love a good group shower!  I got you bro!


You bring the Tide?????


----------



## Mars (Dec 11, 2020)

Hamburg state park is just right up the road as well but its usually full so reserve a spot early if thats something you're interested in.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 11, 2020)

Da Possum said:


> How about a tandem bike ride???


I'm in,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 11, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> I'm in,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 11, 2020)

I’ll be there.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 11, 2020)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I'm surprised you didn't suggest a group shower


I was fixing to ! They are always a bunch of fun !


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 11, 2020)

greg_n_clayton said:


> I was fixing to ! They are always a bunch of fun !



I am gonna take a look at the participation list before I commit to that.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 11, 2020)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I am gonna take a look at the participation list before I commit to that.


Well....it really matters what time of day that event takes place !


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 11, 2020)

I will fly into the smith airfield in milledgeville and borrow the lambo.
Might throw in a resume at the egret mine too!


----------



## tr21 (Dec 12, 2020)

had to make it slap in the middle of turkey season huh ?


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 12, 2020)

tr21 said:


> had to make it slap in the middle of turkey season huh ?




It will be the largest congregation of turkeys this side of a Butterball plant.


----------



## gma1320 (Dec 12, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> I'd love to come and bless y'all with my presence.
> 
> Serious I'd like to make it. Ain't got no tent or RV though.


I have an extra tent if you need it?


----------



## tr21 (Dec 12, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> It will be the largest congregation of turkeys this side of a Butterball plant.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 12, 2020)

tr21 said:


> had to make it slap in the middle of turkey season huh ?


I didn’t go last time because of turkey season and didn’t kill a turkey that weekend.  That learned me.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 13, 2020)

tr21 said:


> had to make it slap in the middle of turkey season huh ?


No matter what date is picked, it's in the middle of something.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 13, 2020)

Woody picked the date he started the forum in 2001.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 13, 2020)

sinclair1 said:


> I will fly into the smith airfield in milledgeville and borrow the lambo.
> Might throw in a resume at the egret mine too!


If Sinclair is gonna be there.....count me in !


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 13, 2020)

One thing's clear.
By the looks of the crowd in here...
We're gonna need more beer...


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 13, 2020)

crackerdave said:


> I know it's a long ways off,but I'm posting this to give everybody a chance to plan for it.
> 
> The dates are April 9-11 unless the forecast looks bad...then it will be April 16-18.
> This will be open to all members and subscribers and their families and there is an RV park available,as well as primitive camping on the site.
> ...


Dave...does Tate have shower there ? I may ride my motorcycle.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2020)

Maybe. No promises. In this day and time, it`s easier to get a plow mule through the eye of a needle than it is to get me to commit to anything..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Maybe. No promises. In this day and time, it`s easier to get a plow mule through the eye of a needle than it is to get me to commit to anything..



Bring your fishing pole as there are several ponds.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 13, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Maybe. No promises. In this day and time, it`s easier to get a plow mule through the eye of a needle than it is to get me to commit to anything..


You know something ? I am the same way ! I will commit....then later....why did I do that ! But...if Sinclair is gonna be there...I will be too ! I would not miss the opportunity to meet a legend !!


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 13, 2020)

I caint come.

So many people have sent me PMs saying they were going to stomp my guts out I'm afeared.

I know I could take the first 4 or 5, but after that I'd start to get tired and I caint risk it.

Of course, I could bring my wife. She goes 300 lbs plus and she's fast as a deer and mean as a snake. She could watch my back while I'm in the group shower.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Maybe. No promises. In this day and time, it`s easier to get a plow mule through the eye of a needle than it is to get me to commit to anything..




You need to come pick up your wood.


----------



## jbarron (Dec 14, 2020)

My hunting property is a few miles down the road.  Lord willing, I'll make it.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 14, 2020)

20 years goes by in a hurry. 

Per the address furnished by @champ this is 57 minutes from our place on Sinclair. Planning to be there. 

@crackerdave 
Do we gotta make reservations for the @Dialer show? ?


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 14, 2020)

Milkman said:


> 20 years goes by in a hurry.
> 
> Per the address furnished by @champ this is 57 minutes from our place on Sinclair. Planning to be there.
> 
> ...


Standing room only!
Actually, I'm not sure he's coming yet.Hope so!


----------



## Hoss (Dec 14, 2020)

Haven’t been to one of these in years.  Talked to the boss and she said yeah let’s go.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 14, 2020)

What's the dress code?

I went to a Florida Sportsman Forum shindig at Rusty's place down in Mims around 2013 and I was the only person there not wearing jorts.

I felt outa place.


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 14, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> What's the dress code?
> 
> I went to a Florida Sportsman Forum shindig at Rusty's place down in Mims around 2013 and I was the only person there not wearing jorts.
> 
> I felt outa place.


There is no dress code.
Camo blends in well with this crowd.


----------



## Batjack (Dec 14, 2020)

crackerdave said:


> There is no dress code.
> Camo blends in well with this crowd.


Quack at least HAS to wear pants.


----------



## Dialer (Dec 14, 2020)

My Avatar says it all!


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 14, 2020)

Dialer said:


> My Avatar says it all!


Yes,it does!


----------



## Toliver (Dec 14, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> What's the dress code?
> 
> I went to a Florida Sportsman Forum shindig at Rusty's place down in Mims around 2013 and I was the only person there not wearing jorts.
> 
> I felt outa place.



What is a jort?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 14, 2020)

Toliver said:


> What is a jort?



Denim jean shorts?
Goes good with mullets.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 14, 2020)

Toliver said:


> What is a jort?




Them shorts the Gator fans wear.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 14, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> What's the dress code?
> 
> I went to a Florida Sportsman Forum shindig at Rusty's place down in Mims around 2013 and I was the only person there not wearing jorts.
> 
> I felt outa place.




Full buckskins. Or, elkskins.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 14, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Them shorts the Gator fans wear.


As much as you mention them I'll bet you have a closet full! ??


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 14, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Full buckskins. Or, elkskins.


I have enough buckskin (actually doe skin) to make a loincloth....Will that be ok?
I hope the weather will be warm!?


----------



## Milkman (Dec 15, 2020)

crackerdave said:


> I have enough buckskin (actually doe skin) to make a loincloth....Will that be ok?
> I hope the weather will be warm!?


----------



## bullgator (Dec 15, 2020)

Toliver said:


> What is a jort?



Those are jorts





jiminbogart said:


> Them shorts the Gator fans wear.


Still want to complain?


----------



## bullgator (Dec 15, 2020)

Danuwoa said:


> I’ll be there.


I think I’ll look into it myself. Gotta see if I can get a kitchen pass.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 15, 2020)

bullgator said:


> View attachment 1055425
> Those are jorts
> Still want to complain?



 Yeah, those are too long.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 15, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Full buckskins. Or, elkskins.



It would take an elk to make me some buckskins.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 15, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> Yeah, those are too long.



Oh her legs look just about right.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2020)

bullgator said:


> View attachment 1055425
> Those are jorts
> Still want to complain?



No, but for once I'm actually reconsidering the group shower.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 15, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> No, but for once I'm actually reconsidering the group shower.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 15, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> Yeah, those are too long.


I was trying not to get banned


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 15, 2020)

bullgator said:


> View attachment 1055425
> Those are jorts
> Still want to complain?


No complaints from me,,,,


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 15, 2020)

4HAND said:


> As much as you mention them I'll bet you have a closet full! ??




Lemme lay some truth down:




Bonus track:


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 15, 2020)

bullgator said:


> Those are jorts
> Still want to complain?



Thems Daisy Dukes, not jorts.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 15, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Lemme lay some truth down:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1055428View attachment 1055429View attachment 1055430View attachment 1055431View attachment 1055432View attachment 1055434View attachment 1055435View attachment 1055436View attachment 1055437
> ...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 15, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Lemme lay some truth down:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1055428View attachment 1055429View attachment 1055430View attachment 1055431View attachment 1055432View attachment 1055434View attachment 1055435View attachment 1055436View attachment 1055437
> ...



Oh my


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 15, 2020)

@jiminbogart, yeah you probably should skip the GON gathering. 
We extradite from that part of Ga........


----------



## bullgator (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 15, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Lemme lay some truth down:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1055428View attachment 1055429View attachment 1055430View attachment 1055431View attachment 1055432View attachment 1055434View attachment 1055435View attachment 1055436View attachment 1055437
> ...


Good Lord,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 15, 2020)

bullgator said:


> View attachment 1055473


Good Lord help us,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## bullgator (Dec 15, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Good Lord help us,,,,? ? ? ?


I’m guessing a lot of banjo music at this meet up.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 15, 2020)

bullgator said:


> I’m guessing a lot of banjo music at this meet up.



Let me retract my 'count me in'.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 15, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Let me retract my 'count me in'.


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 15, 2020)

bullgator said:


> I’m guessing a lot of banjo music at this meet up.


Might be a banjo or two.....mostly guitars,though.


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 16, 2020)

I got some of those stickers that say 
"Hello my name is......" So we'll be able to put names with faces.
Some might prefer to remain anonymous...that's ok.


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 20, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Dialer (Dec 24, 2020)

Hoping to be able to make it,   My wife will be driving me if so.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 24, 2020)

Dialer said:


> Hoping to be able to make it,   My wife will be driving me if so.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 24, 2020)

Dialer said:


> Hoping to be able to make it,   My wife will be driving me if so.



Are you riding, well on the back of, the bike?


----------



## trad bow (Dec 24, 2020)

If able I’ll drive over for visit and I promise it won’t be a drive by and wave. I’ll actually stop.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 24, 2020)

trad bow said:


> If able I’ll drive over for visit and I promise it won’t be a drive by and wave. I’ll actually stop.



Last year I went down early afternoon and stayed through supper.   Fished a little but missed the big entertainment at the after dark laugh fest.


----------



## trad bow (Dec 24, 2020)

Yeah I know that’s when the good times are but my body not gonna let me roll like I use to be able to.


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 24, 2020)

trad bow said:


> Yeah I know that’s when the good times are but my body not gonna let me roll like I use to be able to.


You won't be alone....I have slowed my roll a bit,too.


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 24, 2020)

Dialer said:


> Hoping to be able to make it,   My wife will be driving me if so.


I will probably be under adult supervision,too.?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 24, 2020)

FIRST OF ALL, I HOPE THAT ALL OF YOU WILL HAVE A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS AND ALSO A FANTASTIC UPCOMING NEW YEAR THAT WE ALL HOPE WILL BE MUCH BETTER THAN THIS PREVIOUS YEAR FOR SURE !!!

***********************
I'll do my best to add some scenery to this thread from "BACK AT THE ORIGINAL "FALL PRIMITIVE GATHERING" that was held on October 8, 2010 at Quack's and Ms Dawn's wonderful place.  These are some of my photos from back then.  Without a doubt, this was a "wild bunch" for sure...as I am ONLY showing the "G" rated aspects of it !!!

ALSO, for those of you that don't know it, as you scroll down, if you click on each individual photo, then you can increase the size of it to make it even larger if needed.  To do this, you hold down the "Control Key" while also pressing the + key at the same time.  To make the photo smaller again, just hold down the control key and while pressing down the - key to make it the normal size again.

I'll do my best to possibly add some more photos onto this thread for this event in the next few days hopefully.

****************************************

We looked somewhat younger back then for sure.


*AS YOU START LOOKING AT THESE PHOTOS, THERE IS A CAPTION BELOW THAT STATES THE HAPPENING IN EACH PHOTO.  AS YOU LEARN MORE ABOUT THE HAPPENING IN 2010, YOU WILL BE AMAZED AT SOME OF THE FACTS ABOUT A CERTAIN "COOZIE" THAT SEEMED TO TRAVEL ALL AROUND THE WORLD FOR A PERIOD OF TIME AND THAT COULD BE ANSWERED ONLY BY THE MAN HIMSELF....."QUACK" !!!  *

*(PLEASE SEE SOME OF THE FOLLOW UP STORY LINK ABOUT THIS WILD AND CRAZY "TRAVELING" COOZIE THAT I POSTED WAY DOWN BELOW AS IT IS A WILD STORY FOR SURE.)*

Photo #

(1)    Ms. T. & JAG and the setting up of various foods under the tents.
(2)    Quack's singing group enjoying some cold ones.
(3)    Keebs was speechless......which is rare!!!
(4)    Hungry people.
(5)    This is actually what I had for lunch that day.
(6)    The Plot thickens !!!
(7)    It is getting even thicker now !!!
(8)    The Ceremony begins !!!???!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 25, 2020)

The following are some more photos of that wild weekend filled with fun and excitement.


Photo #

(1) Prayers for Quack
(2) Continued Prayers for Quack as he looks lost.
(3) Some additional "Pretty Scenery".
(4) Even MORE additional "Pretty Scenery".
(5) Burial begins.
(6) Grave Diggers commence to close grave.
(7) RIP to our Friend.
(8) Quack's "Round-the World" coosie adventure.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 25, 2020)

Now for the last round of photos that detailed the wonderful weekend that was enjoyed by all that attended.


Photo #

(1)    Quack at his FINEST !!
(2)    TN Girl in her pink camo.
(3)    Ya'll come back tomorrow for even more fun.
(4)    JustUs4All's living quarters for the weekend.
(5)    Campers galore
(6)    Hankus' Drunk Chickens That were Fuzzy looking.
(7)    A good time was had by all that attended.

*PS:    PLEASE BE ADVISED THAT QUACK DID NOT PERFORM ANY "TWISTER-MAT" COMPETITION ON THIS WEEKEND !!!!!   *


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 25, 2020)

If you notice in several of the above photos, you will see that Quack was always drinking from his Coozie at various events.

Well, back in 2010, Quack's Coozie disappeared and somehow began traveling all over the country and the world as it apparently just kept showing up in various locations and being photographed as such.  

The linked thread below is from way back then tells an hilarious story of events about this Coozie as it outran the law enforcement personnel, possibly robbed some places BUT still managed to find a path to get somewhat back home after an extended length of time. 

This SAGA was one of the funniest things ever posted on this website back then.  The following link is a portion of that on-going search all over the world for Quack's Coozie.  Heck, Quack was so funny back then that I bet that he could make a "DEAD" man laugh after hearing of his shenanigans !!!

Click on this link below for some of the sordid details and ALSO SOME OF THE FUNNIEST DETAILS of this excursion:

https://forum.gon.com/threads/quacks-coozie-the-saga.475014/


----------



## Dialer (Dec 25, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Are you riding, well on the back of, the bike?


Unfortunately the ability to ride and enjoy my Triumph has dissolved. Not worth the risk....


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 25, 2020)

Dialer said:


> Unfortunately the ability to ride and enjoy my Triumph has dissolved. Not worth the risk....


It's a beautiful bike!

Good decision,though.We want to keep you around!


----------



## Dialer (Dec 26, 2020)

We were ready! 2 and a half hour ride.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 26, 2020)

Dialer said:


> We were ready! 2 and a half hour ride.    View attachment 1057371


Nice bike,,,,800 right?


----------



## Dialer (Dec 27, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Nice bike,,,,800 right?


Yes, 865.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 27, 2020)

Dialer said:


> Yes, 865.


Back in the day almost bought a Trident,,,,


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 27, 2020)

Would anybody be interested in doing a trade blanket?
Nick has a thread somewhere that explains it better than I can.It's a lot of fun,and the bigger the crowd the better.NO GUINEA HENS ALLOWED!


----------



## Batjack (Dec 27, 2020)

crackerdave said:


> NO GUINEA HENS ALLOWED!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 28, 2020)

crackerdave said:


> Would anybody be interested in doing a trade blanket?
> Nick has a thread somewhere that explains it better than I can.It's a lot of fun,and the bigger the crowd the better.NO GUINEA HENS ALLOWED!



Well, I guess I'm out. I was only coming for the guineas.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 3, 2021)

Come on SPRING!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 3, 2021)

crackerdave said:


> Come on SPRING!


Amen brother,,,,


----------



## Milkman (Jan 3, 2021)

Cmp1 said:


> Amen brother,,,,



Have you applied for your Dixieland passport yet?
I think @Nicodemus and @JustUs4All are on the State Board for approvals


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 3, 2021)

This thread gives me a "buttless leather chaps" vibe. Kinda scary.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 3, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> This thread gives me a "buttless leather chaps" vibe. Kinda scary.


If it scares you, you should stay out of it. Or were you just being cute?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 3, 2021)

crackerdave said:


> If it scares you, you should stay out of it. Or were you just being cute?



He was just wondering if he could still fit into his.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 3, 2021)

crackerdave said:


> If it scares you, you should stay out of it. Or were you just being cute?




Noted.

I'm scared and cute.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 3, 2021)

gobbleinwoods said:


> He was just wondering if he could still fit into his.



Do you want pics, or were you just being cute?


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 5, 2021)

Ttt


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 8, 2021)

This gathering is in honor of Woody Coffee and there will be an article in GON that needs some stories about him, so if anybody here knew Woody share what you know about him.The writer of the article's name is Duncan Dobie and he would appreciate the help.I will pm his contact info.
Thanks!

I believe the article is finished.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 9, 2021)

crackerdave said:


> This gathering is in honor of Woody Coffee and there will be an article in GON that needs some stories about him, so if anybody here knew Woody share what you know about him.The writer of the article's name is Duncan Dobie and he would appreciate the help.I will pm his contact info.
> Thanks!



Thanks for spearheading this.  I am a 50/50 as to whether I will be able to get down there, but it'll be a good time no matter what


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 9, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> Thanks for spearheading this.  I am a 50/50 as to whether I will be able to get down there, but it'll be a good time no matter what


Hope you can make it,Jim!


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 23, 2021)

With the number of folks getting vaccinated,I'm hoping covid will be beat by mid April.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 23, 2021)

What happened that you can't ride any





Dialer said:


> Unfortunately the ability to ride and enjoy my Triumph has dissolved. Not worth the risk....


What happened that you can't ride anymore may I ask ?


----------



## gordon 2 (Jan 23, 2021)

Woody was never rude, always patient, always tried to have good things to say about people. When he started these forums, with much assist via Jim Thompson, the hot topics back then have not changed much. The concerns on the political forum are much the same and for the same reasons, for example.

 Woody, a taxidermist, told me he started the forums to attract more business to his taxidermy studio. But also he cared about people and their concerns and helped as he could. He was always ready with " How can I help you?"


----------



## Dialer (Jan 24, 2021)

greg_n_clayton said:


> What happened that you can't ride any
> What happened that you can't ride anymore may I ask ?


   Accident on the job in December of 2019. Neurological issues


----------



## snuffy (Jan 24, 2021)

Dialer said:


> Accident on the job in December of 2019. Neurological issues


Sorry to hear.   At 70 I know it is just a matter of time before I have to stop ridding. Going to be a sad day for me.


----------



## snuffy (Jan 24, 2021)

Good day for my grand son that gets my bike.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 24, 2021)

snuffy said:


> Sorry to hear.   At 70 I know it is just a matter of time before I have to stop ridding. Going to be a sad day for me.


I will have to add a wheel ! Or...remove one add 2 back !


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 25, 2021)

gordon 2 said:


> Woody was never rude, always patient, always tried to have good things to say about people. When he started these forums, with much assist via Jim Thompson, the hot topics back then have not changed much. The concerns on the political forum are much the same and for the same reasons, for example.
> 
> Woody, a taxidermist, told me he started the forums to attract more business to his taxidermy studio. But also he cared about people and their concerns and helped as he could. He was always ready with " How can I help you?"




He was definitely ready to jump in and help at anytime.  Hated to say no.  Miss Ol Woody for sure


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 25, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> He was definitely ready to jump in and help at anytime.  Hated to say no.  Miss Ol Woody for sure
> 
> View attachment 1062483


Jim,have you spoken to Duncan Dobie? He's writing an article for GON about Woody and this forum and he needs input from anyone who knew him.He called me,but I wasn't much help because I didn't know him.
I can pm you Duncan's phone number if you need me to.
Dave


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 25, 2021)

gordon 2 said:


> Woody was never rude, always patient, always tried to have good things to say about people. When he started these forums, with much assist via Jim Thompson, the hot topics back then have not changed much. The concerns on the political forum are much the same and for the same reasons, for example.
> 
> Woody, a taxidermist, told me he started the forums to attract more business to his taxidermy studio. But also he cared about people and their concerns and helped as he could. He was always ready with " How can I help you?"


Gordon, would you be willing to talk to Duncan Dobie? He's writing an article for GON about Woody and this forum.
I can pm you his phone number.
Thanks!
Dave


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 25, 2021)

crackerdave said:


> Jim,have you spoken to Duncan Dobie? He's writing an article for GON about Woody and this forum and he needs input from anyone who knew him.He called me,but I wasn't much help because I didn't know him.
> I can pm you Duncan's phone number if you need me to.
> Dave



Marvin reached out about it and I think he forwarded my info to Duncan.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 25, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> Marvin reached out about it and I think he forwarded my info to Duncan.



I sent yours and some others. I talked to him a couple weeks ago. I missed a call from Duncan today. Will try to contact him again tomorrow.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 31, 2021)

Just 10 weeks until Crackerdaves next extravaganza!!!

I will have had both my immunizations by then. I might even be unafraid to shake someone’s hand by April


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 31, 2021)

Milkman said:


> Just 10 weeks until Crackerdaves next extravaganza!!!
> 
> I will have had both my immunizations by then. I might even be unafraid to shake someone’s hand by April



14 days after second shot is the magic number for 95% effectiveness.


----------



## ddgarcia (Jan 31, 2021)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 14 days after second shot is the magic number for 95% effectiveness.



????????? I generally don't feel any effect until after the 5th or 6th shot but it's long gone 14 days later.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 2, 2021)

This get-together is still on....everybody get your shots and come on down!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 3, 2021)

crackerdave said:


> This get-together is still on....everybody get your shots and come on down!



Can I bring a bottle a shot really isn't enough.


----------



## dwhee87 (Feb 3, 2021)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 3, 2021)

Looking forward to the tandem bike race.  Me and @Hooked On Quack have been spending a lot of time down at the park training for this.


----------



## ddgarcia (Feb 3, 2021)

Da Possum said:


> Looking forward to the tandem bike race.  Me and @Hooked On Quack have been spending a lot of time down at the park training for this.



When I seen y'all looked like you was practicing for the Act'n Silly n Whutnot event


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 3, 2021)

ddgarcia said:


> When I seen y'all looked like you was practicing for the Act'n Silly n Whutnot event



That Quack gets all sorts of silly on that back seat


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 7, 2021)

Y'all try and make it to this! It will be a fun chance to meet some of the good folks on our Forum.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 9, 2021)

See post #1 for addresses and phone numbers


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2021)

crackerdave said:


> Y'all try and make it to this! It will be a fun chance to meet some of the good folks on our Forum.




It's just too far for me Uncle Dave . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 9, 2021)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's just too far for me Uncle Dave . .


Nice to have a good neighrbor aint it? He's got a cool place. Sold our camper that he let us set up in his yard in the past. Not sure if we'll be attending this one.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 9, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nice to have a good neighrbor aint it? He's got a cool place. Sold our camper that he let us set up in his yard in the past. Not sure if we'll be attending this one.


Y'all gots to be there!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 9, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nice to have a good neighrbor aint it? He's got a cool place. Sold our camper that he let us set up in his yard in the past. Not sure if we'll be attending this one.



You were bringing me a dollar.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2021)

I'm working on getting LilD, her better half, monster & myself there at some point!


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 11, 2021)

Keebs said:


> I'm working on getting LilD, her better half, monster & myself there at some point!


Be great to see ya again!


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 11, 2021)

Keebs said:


> I'm working on getting LilD, her better half, monster & myself there at some point!


Be great to see ya again...been a long time!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2021)

crackerdave said:


> Be great to see ya again...been a long time!


I promise if I'm around after dark not to shine a light in your face!!


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 12, 2021)

Ttt


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 15, 2021)

Ttt


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 22, 2021)

Won't be long now!


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 3, 2021)

Just a little over a month away!


----------



## Milkman (Mar 3, 2021)

I hope to be there!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 3, 2021)

crackerdave said:


> Some activities being discussed are ,a bbq free-for-all on a big trailer/smoker,fishing in Tate's pond,horse shoe and corn bag tossin',live music (home-made!) and much more.
> 
> We are open to all suggestions!




Thanks for all your hard work Dave !!  Not too sure 'bout the "corn bag tossin' . . ."


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 3, 2021)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks for all your hard work Dave !!  Not too sure 'bout the "corn bag tossin' . . ."


It's actually called the cornhole game,but I didn't want to say that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 3, 2021)

crackerdave said:


> It's actually called the cornhole game,but I didn't want to say that.





 you just did !!!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 3, 2021)

mercy, dave........


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 3, 2021)

I remember hearing about this game many years ago.....and I thought about that Banjo music being played up in the mountains of North Georgia.  

I always thought that this was the most stupid name for a game such as this.  The Good news is that I have never played this crazy game but I watched some others play..... BUT it is totally silly to me and I never will be playing it either!!!!


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 3, 2021)

I'll take a good old game of horseshoes any day.


----------



## Batjack (Mar 4, 2021)

crackerdave said:


> I'll take a good old game of horseshoes any day.


Yeah, but "lil Jimmy" might run in the way and get hit by a shoe causing all kinds of lawyering and what not. And then congress will have to outlaw ALL horseshoes, then what will the horses wear? We can't have none of that here in the land of the free.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 4, 2021)

Aw, let the horses go bare footed.It won't hurt 'em none.


----------



## Batjack (Mar 4, 2021)

crackerdave said:


> Aw, let the horses go bare footed.It won't hurt 'em none.


Horse Lives Matter!


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 11, 2021)

Won't be long now!

Hope y'all mountain folks can bring some ramps?
I betchall south GA. Crackers never ate a ramp!


----------



## dwhee87 (Mar 16, 2021)

Looking forward to seeing folks and meeting a bunch.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 16, 2021)

crackerdave said:


> Won't be long now!
> 
> Hope y'all mountain folks can bring some ramps?
> I betchall south GA. Crackers never ate a ramp!


Dave...Do you have a "gonna be there" list of folks that are going ?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 16, 2021)

crackerdave said:


> Won't be long now!
> 
> Hope y'all mountain folks can bring some ramps?
> I betchall south GA. Crackers never ate a ramp!




I have. Reckon how many folks haven`t eaten swamp cabbage? And even less know how to get it.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 16, 2021)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Dave...Do you have a "gonna be there" list of folks that are going ?


No,I don't. It's very hard to get folks to say whether or not they're coming.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 16, 2021)

crackerdave said:


> No,I don't. It's very hard to get folks to say whether or not they're coming.


Yeah I know. Most will make that decision at the last minute. If you hear of anybody up this way going message me please sir.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 16, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> I have. Reckon how many folks haven`t eaten swamp cabbage? And even less know how to get it.


Is that the terminal bud in a palmetto stalk? Heard of it, but never had it.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 16, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> I have. Reckon how many folks haven`t eaten swamp cabbage? And even less know how to get it.


I've eaten it, but it's a lot more work than it's worth to me.?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 16, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Is that the terminal bud in a palmetto stalk? Heard of it, but never had it.



Yea, in a cabbage palm. You have to chop or cut it out. As Dave said, it`s a lot of work, but it`s good.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 16, 2021)

I'm planning on coming down if it's still on.  If not, I'll be hunting or fishing somewhere.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 16, 2021)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I'm planning on coming down if it's still on.  If not, I'll be hunting or fishing somewhere.


It's on.It'll be fun even if just a few show up.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 16, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> Yea, in a cabbage palm. You have to chop or cut it out. As Dave said, it`s a lot of work, but it`s good.


Hearts of palm, some call it.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 16, 2021)

I'm in for the scheduled weekend. If it falls to the next weekend because the weather I am not sure I'll be able to get reservations at the RV park that shortly.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 16, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> I'm in for the scheduled weekend. If it falls to the next weekend because the weather I am not sure I'll be able to get reservations at the RV park that shortly.


There will be a spot for you somewhere on the site for sure!


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 16, 2021)

I sure appreciate y'all confirming.It makes it much easier to plan the food,so chime in if you want to eat bbq and shrimps and drinks to wash it down.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 17, 2021)

We really need a head count to be sure we have enough food and drinks.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 17, 2021)

Dave
I may have already told you in a PM, but I do plan to attend.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 17, 2021)

Milkman said:


> Dave
> I may have already told you in a PM, but I do plan to attend.


This is the most difficult part of organizing these things is getting a simple head count.It really comes down to just a guess.

Thanks for your reply, Marvin.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 17, 2021)

I doubt if I'll be able to make this one. I have my second shot scheduled for late afternoon on the 9th, so won't be able to head out Friday. Nearly five hours one way is a ways for me to drive for one night.


----------



## dwhee87 (Mar 17, 2021)

I'll be there (+1) Fri PM and Sat, until about 4-5pm, but can't stay over Saturday night. I know I'll miss some world class pickin', story-tellin' & grinnin'. Hopefully there will be some of that going on Friday night.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 17, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> I doubt if I'll be able to make this one. I have my second shot scheduled for late afternoon on the 9th, so won't be able to head out Friday. Nearly five hours one way is a ways for me to drive for one night.


I understand.We'll miss you!


----------



## Milkman (Mar 17, 2021)

@Jim Thompson what time are you headed south ?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 17, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> I doubt if I'll be able to make this one. I have my second shot scheduled for late afternoon on the 9th, so won't be able to head out Friday. Nearly five hours one way is a ways for me to drive for one night.



Steve, if it makes any difference, you can drive 2 hours to my house and I'll do the rest.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 17, 2021)

Milkman said:


> @Jim Thompson what time are you headed south ?


 Maaaaaannnn that's a good question


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 17, 2021)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Steve, if it makes any difference, you can drive 2 hours to my house and I'll do the rest.


I'll see what I can do.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 18, 2021)

Dave, I am planning on being there again as I look forward to seeing some familiar faces and also some new ones that I haven't met before.

I WILL ALSO BRING 12 ROLLS OF BOUNTY PAPER TOWELS AND 6 JUMBO ROLLS OF COTTONELLE TISSUE TO MAKE SURE THAT EVERYONE STAYS SOMEWHAT CLEAN TOO.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 18, 2021)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Dave, I am planning on being there again as I look forward to seeing some familiar faces and also some new ones that I haven't met before.
> 
> I WILL ALSO BRING 12 ROLLS OF BOUNTY PAPER TOWELS AND 6 JUMBO ROLLS OF COTTONELLE TISSUE TO MAKE SURE THAT EVERYONE STAYS SOMEWHAT CLEAN TOO.



Mike are you sure you can spare that much .........

https://forum.gon.com/threads/one-y...at-tp-shortage-hit-home.990026/#post-12755437


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 18, 2021)

Thanks Mike!


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 18, 2021)

Thanks Mike!


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 18, 2021)

Anybody else?


----------



## Rip Steele (Mar 20, 2021)

Just camping with free food?


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 23, 2021)

To the top one more time


----------



## Milkman (Mar 29, 2021)

Dave
Thanks for all your work on this gathering. Daryl Kirby is planning to come, but you probably know that. 
??????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2021)

Getting mighty close folks !!!


----------



## champ (Mar 30, 2021)

How are we looking? Less than ten?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2021)

champ said:


> How are we looking? Less than ten?



Don't hava clue lil bro ???


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm guessing around 20.


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 30, 2021)

Barring the unforeseen I will be there Sat into Sunday.

Is there anything in particular I can bring aside from enough beverage to keep me happy?


----------



## Milkman (Mar 30, 2021)

@crackerdave why not post up a list of attendees who have confirmed.


----------



## K80 (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm not sure about us,  I've been planning on it but the rain has killed me so I'll likely be working or doing taxes...


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 30, 2021)

JustUs4All said:


> Barring the unforeseen I will be there Sat into Sunday.
> 
> Is there anything in particular I can bring aside from enough beverage to keep me happy?


Just bring a good chair.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 30, 2021)

Milkman said:


> @crackerdave why not post up a list of attendees who have confirmed.[/work
> I will work on that.


----------



## champ (Mar 30, 2021)

Dave can You make this [confirmed Guests list] happen by Thursday evening? We're teetering on the edge of commitment to stuff.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 30, 2021)

Here’s a list based on the last few pages of this thread. Possible family members if applicable. 

Crackerdave
Champ
Hooked on quack
Justus4all
Dwheel87
1eyefishing
Northgasportsman
Eagle eye 444
Daryl Kirby
Milkman


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 30, 2021)

I will be happy to share in any expenses for the weekend.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 30, 2021)

JustUs4All said:


> I will be happy to share in any expenses for the weekend.


GON and Daryl Kirby have us covered, but thanks for the offer.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2021)

With that hand full of people your odds just went WAY up on door prizes !!


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 30, 2021)

Milkman said:


> Here’s a list based on the last few pages of this thread. Possible family members if applicable.
> 
> Crackerdave
> Champ
> ...


I counted 18,from page one to the present.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Mar 30, 2021)

Hooked On Quack said:


> With that hand full of people your odds just went WAY up on door prizes !!


What’s the address?
I’s love a good door prize.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 30, 2021)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> What’s the address?
> I’s love a good door prize.


All the info is on page one of this thread.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Mar 30, 2021)

crackerdave said:


> All the info is on page one of this thread.


Nothin bout the door prices though


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2021)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> Nothin bout the door prices though




No worries bro, I gotcha sumpin special . . .


----------



## Mars (Mar 30, 2021)

What's the best time to stop by?


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Mar 30, 2021)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No worries bro, I gotcha sumpin special . . .


Uhoh


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2021)

Mars said:


> What's the best time to stop by?




Probably most anytime afternoon Friday, all day Saturday.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 30, 2021)

I think @elfiii is most recently announced as a nailing jello to a tree “maybe”.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 30, 2021)

Milkman said:


> I think @elfiii is most recently announced as a nailing jello to a tree “maybe”.



And now I'm a definite no. We got kinfolk arriving on the 10th.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 30, 2021)

elfiii said:


> And now I'm a definite no. We got kinfolk arriving on the 10th.


Brang  'em witcha!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2021)

crackerdave said:


> Brang  'em witcha!




He gotz them big $$$ kin folks Dave..


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 30, 2021)

There will be 5 $100 Bass pro gift cards up for grabs!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 30, 2021)

elfiii said:


> And now I'm a definite no. We got kinfolk arriving on the 10th.



ya ain't allowed no kin folk since da covid


----------



## Milkman (Mar 30, 2021)

crackerdave said:


> There will be 5 $100 Bass pro gift cards up for grabs!



So what you mean Dave is I need to bring 4 grandchildren with me


----------



## Milkman (Mar 30, 2021)

@olcaptain are you and Max coming?


----------



## dwhee87 (Mar 30, 2021)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Mar 30, 2021)

Dang couple weeks sounds like a good time fur meetin the goodfolks.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2021)

Planning on it for Saturday!!


----------



## EDH (Mar 31, 2021)

K80 said:


> I'm not sure about us,  I've been planning on it but the rain has killed me so I'll likely be working or doing taxes...


I saw today that you have until May 17 to file your taxes.


----------



## GT90 (Apr 1, 2021)

A probable likely here.  Had a great time last year...unfortunately can't get more definitive than that.

Thanks for driving this Dave.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 2, 2021)

Gonna try to drop in for the day on Saturday to hang out.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 2, 2021)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gonna try to drop in for the day on Saturday to hang out.


Brang some good weather,a good chair,and a big appetite!
Also your wife and son.We'll wait for you on the drawing till about 3 pm.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 2, 2021)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gonna try to drop in for the day on Saturday to hang out.


Ya'll betta watch out. Last time I was down there with Miggy a tornado blew by and the rain collapsed our canopy. Came home with a lighter camper.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 2, 2021)

Mandy,y'all need to come on down!

There's a Days Inn close by, and I can be your designated driver.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 2, 2021)

crackerdave said:


> Mandy,y'all need to come on down!
> 
> There's a Days Inn close by, and I can be your designated driver.


Thank you kindly sir! You know I'd love too. It's H22 and my 38 Anniversary and we've spent 3 out of 38 at Woody's get togethers.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 2, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thank you kindly sir! You know I'd love too. It's H22 and my 38 Anniversary and we've spent 3 out of 38 at Woody's get togethers.


So make it four!?


----------



## Mars (Apr 2, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thank you kindly sir! You know I'd love too. It's H22 and my 38 Anniversary and we've spent 3 out of 38 at Woody's get togethers.



It's my 4th anniversary but my boss lady said I can't go. Bad part is I could just about hear the gathering from my house!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 2, 2021)

Mars said:


> It's my 4th anniversary but my boss lady said I can't go. Bad part is I could just about hear the gathering from my house!


Well, if that was the case I'd be there too. 
Last time we went to Masters Friday. Came home and hooked up camper Sat. morning and went back nearly to Augusta for a gathering at Tate's.  I'm getting too old for that.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 2, 2021)

Mars said:


> It's my 4th anniversary but my boss lady said I can't go. Bad part is I could just about hear the gathering from my house!



Bring her witcha!


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 3, 2021)

Folks, GON and Daryl Kirby have been very generous to us on this.They are providing the door prizes (5 $100 gift cards!) and the groceries for this tribute to Woody Coffee and this amazing forum that he started 20 years ago.
Our gracious hosts have been working hard to make this a great occasion with plenty of wood for a real Woody's Campfire.Thank y'all so much for offering to host this event...it is much appreciated!

Our music man is unable to make it, so please bring your instrument if you play one.I am not able to play much more than a song or two, but if I have room,I will bring my old Gibson for someone to play.

Hope to see you there!


----------



## Milkman (Apr 3, 2021)

Agreed on all those mentioned above !!!

We need to add at least one other to the list of folks to thank. That is our official Woodys GON gathering organizer Mr CrackerDave. He pulled all this together


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 4, 2021)

I am celebrating my 50th on the first weekend...I may travel down on Sunday ( if I wake up)


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 4, 2021)

jmfauver said:


> I am celebrating my 50th on the first weekend...I may travel down on Sunday ( if I wake up)


Sunday is usually a breaking camp saying goodbye day at these get-togethers.


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 4, 2021)

crackerdave said:


> Sunday is usually a breaking camp saying goodbye day at these get-togethers.



I have been to a few of them.. still keep getting accused of scaring the bears out of the woods with my snoring up in the mountains


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 5, 2021)

Mars said:


> It's my 4th anniversary but my boss lady said I can't go. Bad part is I could just about hear the gathering from my house!



It is simple......just tell her to go shopping the entire weekend and you come on and attend and have a good time.  JUST remind her that this event ONLY happens every BLUE MOON and yall's anniversary happens every year.   


Plan "B" is to convince your wife to attend with you .....and we will sing the "Happy Anniversary" song to both of you !!!  


Plan "C" is for you to attend alone BUT still have a great time ....after promising your wife a future trip to Hawaii !!!!


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 5, 2021)

Let's plan on having the drawing around 3 Saturday afternoon.
Make sure you get a ticket! Gotta be present to win 1 of 5 drawings.
$100 Bass pro gift cards..good luck to you.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 5, 2021)

The extended forecast calls for a 40% chance of thundershowers Friday and Saturday,30% Sunday.


----------



## dwhee87 (Apr 6, 2021)

crackerdave said:


> The extended forecast calls for a 40% chance of thundershowers Friday and Saturday,30% Sunday.



That means 60% chance of no rain on Friday, and 70% of no rain on Saturday!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 6, 2021)

dwhee87 said:


> That means 60% chance of no rain on Friday, and 70% of no rain on Saturday!


Last time we had those chances at that location we had a tornado a mile from the gathering.  Jis sayin.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 6, 2021)

What is your forecast?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 6, 2021)

I will be coming back up 75 on Saturday.  It looks like that makes a 2 hour detour to come thru, but I am seriously considering it.


----------



## dwhee87 (Apr 6, 2021)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I will be coming back up 75 on Saturday.  It looks like that makes a 2 hour detour to come thru, but I am seriously considering it.


bring it on over, Pappy.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 7, 2021)

Now the forecast says 60% chance of rain on Friday, 70% on Saturday.
Seriously considering postponing.


----------



## dwhee87 (Apr 7, 2021)

crackerdave said:


> Now the forecast says 60% chance of rain on Friday, 70% on Saturday.


Shush.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 7, 2021)

How bout it,Tate?
Should we postpone?


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 7, 2021)

Spoke with Tate...we decided it would be wise to postpone because of the bad weather predicted this weekend.

We will see what the next weekend's weather will be.I hope we are not in one of those patterns where it rains every weekend!


----------



## Milkman (Apr 7, 2021)

crackerdave said:


> Spoke with Tate...we decided it would be wise to postpone because of the bad weather predicted this weekend.
> 
> We will see what the next weekend's weather will be.I hope we are not in one of those patterns where it rains every weekend!



Sorry to read this but glad y’all are being proactive with managing this for a good outcome.


----------



## dwhee87 (Apr 7, 2021)

Appreciate the heads up. Let us know the rain-date. Hope I can make it.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 7, 2021)

dwhee87 said:


> Appreciate the heads up. Let us know the rain-date. Hope I can make it.


Should be able to get a forecast for next weekend by Wednesday.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 8, 2021)

I'm looking at the extended forecast for Warthen,Georgia and right now it looks good for next weekend.
Sorry for the postponement,but we don't want to do this in the rain.


----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 8, 2021)

Sorry you had to postpone.  I will be on a trip next weekend.  Y'all should feel free to go ahead and have a great time without me.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2021)

Sorry for the postponement, and will do what I can to make it next weekend.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2021)

Keebs said:


> Sorry for the postponement, and will do what I can make it next weekend.



FIFY


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2021)

I couldn't make it this weekend due to other commitments but next weekend appears good for me.


----------



## dwhee87 (Apr 8, 2021)

I think I'll be able to make it next weekend.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2021)

gobbleinwoods said:


> FIFY


 Already trying to figure out how to haul a couple of fishing poles, chairs, snacks in my tracker so I can take Monster with me!  That boy loves some fishing!!


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 8, 2021)

Keebs said:


> Already trying to figure out how to haul a couple of fishing poles, chairs, snacks in my tracker so I can take Monster with me!  That boy loves some fishing!!


There's a pond there that he will love!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 8, 2021)

Next weekend is a no-go for me. Y'all have fun.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 8, 2021)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Next weekend is a no-go for me. Y'all have fun.


Sorry you can't make it,Hugh.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2021)

Just got to the gathering!!  I'm a little disappointed in the turn out; but the group shower is awesome!!


----------



## Kdog (Apr 9, 2021)

Da Possum said:


> Just got to the gathering!!  I'm a little disappointed in the turn out; but the group shower is awesome!!


You may be a little early to the party......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 9, 2021)

Da Possum said:


> Just got to the gathering!!  I'm a little disappointed in the turn out; but the group shower is awesome!!


Did you make it to The Master's


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 9, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did you make it to The Master's



Are you referring to the shower house or the golf match?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 9, 2021)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Are you referring to the shower house or the golf match?


I think he was gonna drive his tandom bike and try to get in. TO THE SHOWERS.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 9, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think he was gonna drive his tandom bike and try to get in. TO THE SHOWERS.



He does like to pedal doesn't he?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 9, 2021)

@mrs. hornet22 are you going next weekend?   I'll probably go down Saturday and most likely come home before dark.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 9, 2021)

gobbleinwoods said:


> @mrs. hornet22 are you going next weekend?   I'll probably go down Saturday and most likely come home before dark.


Maybe. We're studin on it . Might just make it. We'll see how H22 feels when he wakes up next Sat. mornin.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 10, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Maybe. We're studin on it . Might just make it. We'll see how H22 feels when he wakes up next Sat. mornin.


Hope y'all can make it!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 10, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did you make it to The Master's



Maybe next year.....


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 11, 2021)

Weather looks good for next weekend!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 11, 2021)

Okay @crackerdave,  last one we had at Tate's there was a grill and we cooked and ate mid afternoon if I remember correctly.    What is the story on food this go round?


----------



## Crakajak (Apr 11, 2021)

Count me out.Have to go to SOWEGA onThursday.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 11, 2021)

Going to try and ride down Saturday, but will have to come back home around dark


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 12, 2021)

Crakajak said:


> Count me out.Have to go to SOWEGA onThursday.



Can't like this.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 12, 2021)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Okay @crackerdave,  last one we had at Tate's there was a grill and we cooked and ate mid afternoon if I remember correctly.    What is the story on food this go round?


There will be bbq and fixings and a shrimp boil Saturday afternoon.Sausage biskits and coffee Saturday morning and Sunday morning.
Sorry you can't make it,Crakajack.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 12, 2021)

crackerdave said:


> There will be bbq and fixings and a shrimp boil Saturday afternoon.Sausage biskits and coffee Saturday morning and Sunday morning.
> Sorry you can't make it,Crakajack.



What do I need to bring?


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 12, 2021)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What do I need to bring?



Just yo self, a good chair, and a fishing pole or two, and an appetite!
A dessert is always good.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 12, 2021)

We need somebody who's good at posting pictures to be our Photo person.
Eagle Eye comes to mind.
I have some name tags available that would be helpful for people who have never met anybody.
Who knows...we might be in GON magazine!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 12, 2021)

crackerdave said:


> We need somebody who's good at posting pictures to be our Photo person.
> Eagle Eye comes to mind.
> I have some name tags available that would be helpful for people who have never met anybody.
> Who knows...we might be in GON magazine!



Dave, UNFORTUNATELY since I got this dang new computer, I CAN'T POST DIDDLY ANY MORE FROM ANY PHOTOS SINCE BACK OCTOBER 2020 WHEN MY OLD WINDOWS 7 COMPUTER BIT THE DUST.  I HAVE TRIED TO GET THINGS STRAIGHTENED OUT BUT TO NO AVAIL SO FAR.  I LOVE TAKING AND DISPLAYING PHOTOS FOR EVERYONE TO SEE, ESPECIALLY OF THE PREVIOUS GON GATHERINGS FROM YEARS AGO *BUT SOMEONE ELSE WILL HAVE TO STEP UP AND HANDLE THOSE CHORES FOR THIS GATHERING.*  HOPEFULLY, THERE MIGHT BE SOME OTHERS TO HELP OUT THIS TIME INSTEAD. 

Quite frankly, I love going back and viewing various photos from other gatherings as it has brought back some really great memories of all of us.  Thankfully, I have those stored on one of my external hard-drives.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 12, 2021)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Dave, UNFORTUNATELY since I got this dang new computer, I CAN'T POST DIDDLY ANY MORE FROM ANY PHOTOS SINCE BACK OCTOBER 2020 WHEN MY OLD WINDOWS 7 COMPUTER BIT THE DUST.  I HAVE TRIED TO GET THINGS STRAIGHTENED OUT BUT TO NO AVAIL SO FAR.  I LOVE TAKING AND DISPLAYING PHOTOS FOR EVERYONE TO SEE, ESPECIALLY OF THE PREVIOUS GON GATHERINGS FROM YEARS AGO *BUT SOMEONE ELSE WILL HAVE TO STEP UP AND HANDLE THOSE CHORES FOR THIS GATHERING.*  HOPEFULLY, THERE MIGHT BE SOME OTHERS TO HELP OUT THIS TIME INSTEAD.
> 
> Quite frankly, I love going back and viewing various photos from other gatherings as it has brought back some really great memories of all of us.  Thankfully, I have those stored on one of my external hard-drives.



Any volunteers?


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 12, 2021)

Just talked to Daryl Kirby from GON....his son has an important tennis match and he will be unable to attend.He is sending some GON window decals if someone can stop by their office near Madison,Georgia and pick them up on Friday.It is not far off US highway 441 about 10 miles from Madison.

Tell the office folks they're invited too!


----------



## dwhee87 (Apr 12, 2021)

Just made my tent reservation across the street for Friday night. I'll bring my chairs. If anything else is needed, holler. I suck at taking pictures, but I'll plan on taking some and posting them.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Apr 12, 2021)

dwhee87 said:


> Just made my tent reservation across the street for Friday night. I'll bring my chairs. If anything else is needed, holler. I suck at taking pictures, but I'll plan on taking some and posting them.


Where’s the phone number you called for reservations??


----------



## dwhee87 (Apr 12, 2021)

@Mr Bya Lungshot   478-348-3227


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 13, 2021)

Right now, the forecast shows a 40% chance of showers Saturday morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 13, 2021)

crackerdave said:


> Right now, the forecast shows a 40% chance of showers Saturday morning.



Hush it!!


----------



## trad bow (Apr 13, 2021)

crackerdave said:


> Just talked to Daryl Kirby from GON....his son has an important tennis match and he will be unable to attend.He is sending some GON window decals if someone can stop by their office near Madison,Georgia and pick them up on Friday.It is not far off US highway 441 about 10 miles from Madison.
> 
> Tell the office folks they're invited too!


I’m not but about ten miles from GON if you need me to swing by and pick them up.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 13, 2021)

trad bow said:


> I’m not but about ten miles from GON if you need me to swing by and pick them up.



Then you drive too fast.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 13, 2021)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I think it is actually on 278 north of the I-20



GON HQ used to be on Seven Islands Road in southern Morgan County


----------



## trad bow (Apr 13, 2021)

Nope on Seven Island Road. Right off 441


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 13, 2021)

Milkman said:


> GON HQ used to be on Seven Islands Road in southern Morgan County



I stand corrected I was thinking of GaGameandParks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 13, 2021)

trad bow said:


> Nope on Seven Island Road. Right off 441



Are you considering going this weekend?


----------



## trad bow (Apr 13, 2021)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Are you considering going this weekend?


Yes


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Apr 13, 2021)

I wouldn’t miss it for the world I hope.
When is the pre-start set up camp beginning?
Don’t wanna miss a thing.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Apr 13, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> One thing's clear.
> By the looks of the crowd in here...
> We're gonna need more beer...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 13, 2021)

trad bow said:


> Yes



Riding with me?


----------



## trad bow (Apr 13, 2021)

If you’ll let me.


----------



## dwhee87 (Apr 13, 2021)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> I wouldn’t miss it for the world I hope.
> When is the pre-start set up camp beginning?
> Don’t wanna miss a thing.


I plan on getting there around 3p or so on Friday. Have to leave Sat evening, but hope to get to see and meet a bunch.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 13, 2021)

trad bow said:


> I’m not but about ten miles from GON if you need me to swing by and pick them up.


That would be great!


----------



## Milkman (Apr 14, 2021)

So Dave,

It’s a definite GO this week? Weather forecast ain’t great. 

Will there be a sign at the road telling us we are there?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 14, 2021)

Milkman said:


> So Dave,
> 
> It’s a definite GO this week?
> 
> Will there be a sign at the road telling us we are there?



Rumor has it Quack is tending the fire. Just look for lots of smoke rising out of the tree line.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 14, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Rumor has it Quack is tending the fire. Just look for lots of smoke rising out of the tree line.



Black smoke like a burning building huh


----------



## trad bow (Apr 14, 2021)

crackerdave said:


> That would be great!


Will do.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 14, 2021)

trad bow said:


> Will do.


Thank you!


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 14, 2021)

Milkman said:


> So Dave,
> 
> It’s a definite GO this week? Weather forecast ain’t great.
> 
> Will there be a sign at the road telling us we are there?


What do y'all think?


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 14, 2021)

Milkman said:


> So Dave,
> 
> It’s a definite GO this week? Weather forecast ain’t great.
> 
> Will there be a sign at the road telling us we are there?


Looks like an allday rain Saturday.....that ain't no fun!
I hate to postpone again, but I think we should, don't you? What do y'all think?


----------



## trad bow (Apr 14, 2021)

We are an outdoor group. We hunt in the rain, we fish in the rain and we can sho nuff party in it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 14, 2021)

Mercy the forecast must have changed since I looked last.


----------



## Mars (Apr 14, 2021)

We need some rain here in Washington county. It's terribly dry and dusty on my dirt road.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2021)

Doesn't matter to me, but there's plenty of cover at Tate/Champs, including a barn.         

Thought I'd mention they're trail rides directly across the road from us.  Contact Warthen RV Park for details.  I've got trail/roads too


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 14, 2021)

crackerdave said:


> Looks like an allday rain Saturday.....that ain't no fun!
> I hate to postpone again, but I think we should, don't you? What do y'all think?


Tate says let's go ahead this weekend.Will post about the road sign.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 14, 2021)

crackerdave said:


> Tate says let's go ahead this weekend.Will post about the road sign.



Looks to me like a 50% chance of showers not an all day rain.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 14, 2021)

crackerdave said:


> Tate says let's go ahead this weekend.Will post about the road sign.



I been wet before ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2021)

Park one of our tractors at the gate.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 14, 2021)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Looks to me like a 50% chance of showers not an all day rain
> 
> There is plenty of cover from the rain.
> The sign at the road will be the GON logo with "EVENT" at the bottom.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 14, 2021)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Doesn't matter to me, but there's plenty of cover at Tate/Champs, including a barn.
> 
> Thought I'd mention they're trail rides directly across the road from us.  Contact Warthen RV Park for details.  I've got trail/roads too



Tandem bike trails????


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 14, 2021)

Also a tractor parked on the side of the road.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 14, 2021)

Da Possum said:


> Tandem bike trails????


And a 50% chance of a group shower! Not nekkid, though.


----------



## trad bow (Apr 14, 2021)

Da Possum said:


> Tandem bike trails????


From what I’ve heard of, the rain showers and a wagon full of folks could turn into group showers. Quackbro in charge of resignations, I mean sign ups.


----------



## trad bow (Apr 14, 2021)

crackerdave said:


> Also a tractor parked on the side of the road.


There is always a bunch of tractors parked on the side of the road over there.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 14, 2021)

trad bow said:


> There is always a bunch of tractors parked on the side of the road over there.


I dunno...Quack said a tractor at the gate.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 14, 2021)

trad bow said:


> There is always a bunch of tractors parked on the side of the road over there.



Some of them even run.


----------



## trad bow (Apr 14, 2021)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Some of them even run.


Not many of them. Got signs on them that say antique tractor for sale. Of course they put that sign on any that won’t run


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 14, 2021)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Doesn't matter to me, but there's plenty of cover at Tate/Champs, including a barn.
> 
> Thought I'd mention they're trail rides directly across the road from us.  Contact Warthen RV Park for details.  I've got trail/roads too


Says the guy that got his truck stuck and tore up Tate's yard.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 14, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Says the guy that got his truck stuck and tore up Tate's yard.


?


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 15, 2021)

No "high fire danger" warnings any more!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 15, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Says the guy that got his truck stuck and tore up Tate's yard.




That 250 would actually get stuck on wet grass, that's what the 4x4 is for!!  Tate's stuck lawnmowers down there !!


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Apr 15, 2021)

I’ll worry about the weather after I got there.


----------



## champ (Apr 15, 2021)

It's true... we've gotten the mowers stuck on more than one occasion.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 15, 2021)

champ said:


> It's true... we've gotten the mowers stuck on more than one occasion.



Were the pontoons not inflated enough to make it across?


----------



## ddgarcia (Apr 15, 2021)

crackerdave said:


> No "high fire danger" warnings any more!



Bet'n good money that prognosticator don't know Quackbro!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 15, 2021)

ddgarcia said:


> Bet'n good money that prognosticator don't know Quackbro!




You can be a chalk miner all your life, let one fire get away from you, all of a sudden you're a pyrobro . . .


----------



## ddgarcia (Apr 15, 2021)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You can be a chalk miner all your life, let one fire get away from you, all of a sudden you're a pyrobro . . .



Just outta curiosity, you wasn't anywhere near the Dillard House in what was it? '17 mebbe?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 15, 2021)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You can be a chalk miner all your life, let one fire get away from you, all of a sudden you're a pyrobro . . .



ikr???


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 15, 2021)

ddgarcia said:


> Just outta curiosity, you wasn't anywhere near the Dillard House in what was it? '17 mebbe?



He was at the Dillard House a couple of years ago.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 15, 2021)

ddgarcia said:


> Just outta curiosity, you wasn't anywhere near the Dillard House in what was it? '17 mebbe?




mebbe... teach 'em to burn my supper . .


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 15, 2021)

That lil feller knows how to catch things on far


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 15, 2021)

Always wanted to be a farboy


----------



## ddgarcia (Apr 15, 2021)

Da Possum said:


> That lil feller knows how to catch things on far



Especially a Nekked Twista tourney


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 16, 2021)

Y'all have fun and take lots of pictures. I am not going to be able to make it. My fishing partners arrived at fish camp yesterday. Headed out in the boat shortly...


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 16, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Y'all have fun and take lots of pictures. I am not going to be able to make it. My fishing partners arrived at fish camp yesterday. Headed out in the boat shortly...


Good luck with the fishing!


----------



## K80 (Apr 16, 2021)

Swamped at work so I can't make it unfortunately.   Was looking forward to it.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Apr 16, 2021)

Gotta muster up all the energy to pack up clean up and go that far but I am driving to it sooner or later.
Tryin sooner gon take a nap and GO ANYWAY!!


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Apr 16, 2021)

And stayin later


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 16, 2021)

Think I saw Dave go by .


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 16, 2021)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think I saw Dave go by .


You did!
Anybody else coming today?


----------



## trad bow (Apr 16, 2021)

In the morning for us. I have picked up the stickers already.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 16, 2021)

crackerdave said:


> You did!
> Anybody else coming today?




Too far . . .


----------



## champ (Apr 16, 2021)

Showers are cleaned up and ready for the group


----------



## Batjack (Apr 16, 2021)

crackerdave said:


> You did!
> Anybody else coming today?


I'm sure Dave is headed to the camp ground, IF he left when he said he was, he should be there or real close by now.


----------



## Batjack (Apr 16, 2021)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Too far . . .


You STAY ON THE PORCH! No twista this weekend.


----------



## champ (Apr 16, 2021)

Tricklin in now ... Pun definitely intended


----------



## champ (Apr 16, 2021)

He made it. Seven minutes late, but he's got the corporate pass.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 16, 2021)

Last time I was at Hamburg with a bunch of GON members was when we met up to help out little Grant and his family. How long ago was that?

Hope you all have a great time!


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Apr 16, 2021)

dwhee87 said:


> Chores done, truck loaded. Coolers stocked. Be headed out in a couple hours to the Woody's Tandem Bike, Twister, and Bonfire competition.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Too far . . .


150 miles to go no excuses for you not to cross the street


----------



## GT90 (Apr 16, 2021)

Got our volunteer fire department BBQ fundraiser tomorrow mid-day.  Hope to make it after that.


----------



## K80 (Apr 16, 2021)

blood on the ground said:


> Last time I was at Hamburg with a bunch of GON members was when we met up to help out little Grant and his family. How long ago was that?
> 
> Hope you all have a great time!


2014 I think,  if it was in the fall it may have been 2013.  To long ago!


----------



## Mars (Apr 16, 2021)

The temperature is perfect today. Maybe the skeeters will stay away this weekend.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 16, 2021)

champ said:


> Showers are cleaned up and ready for the group



Ya'll might need a group bathtub for Quack!


----------



## Batjack (Apr 16, 2021)

Da Possum said:


> Ya'll might need a group bathtub for Quack!


Look at post #343.. they got one.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 16, 2021)

Batjack said:


> Look at post #343.. they got one.



Mercy!!!


----------



## GT90 (Apr 16, 2021)

Da Possum said:


> Mercy!!!



IKR...


----------



## Core Lokt (Apr 16, 2021)

champ said:


> Tricklin in now ... Pun definitely intended




Need forum names with pics for those of us that don't know narybody…….


----------



## Batjack (Apr 16, 2021)

Core Lokt said:


> Need forum names with pics for those of us that don't know narybody…….


You first.


----------



## Core Lokt (Apr 16, 2021)

Batjack said:


> You first.



I'm not at the shindig (wish I was) but here I is. 

Core Lokt


Me and my children's


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 16, 2021)

Core Lokt said:


> Need forum names with pics for those of us that don't know narybody…….





Batjack said:


> You first.


left to right. Eagle Eye, crackerdave and quack so far. Oh and somebody's dawg Quack rubbin on.


----------



## Core Lokt (Apr 16, 2021)

You next?


----------



## Batjack (Apr 16, 2021)

Latest I've got..circa 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Buck70 (Apr 17, 2021)

Updates please.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 17, 2021)

Buck70 said:


> Updates please.


 
A good time was had by all. Dwheels lovely wife took a group photo and will likely post here. 
Thanks again to our host’s champ and quack. Also to our gathering commander crackerdave. There was easily 2-3 times too much food.  Thanks also to GON for their sponsorship and involvement.


----------



## trad bow (Apr 17, 2021)

It was a great day. Great friends both old and new, lots of great food and the fishing was just as good. Y’all should’ve been there.


----------



## Mars (Apr 17, 2021)

It was a great to meet some of the members. Good folks around here.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Apr 17, 2021)

Wish I could have made it. Hope y'all all have a great time!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 17, 2021)

Tate/champ our gracious host, milkman, crakerdave (the organizer), and my failing memory.   reminded by milkman that is finnhunter.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 17, 2021)

back page or Daryl in the brown shirt.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 17, 2021)

EagleEye 444 or the I can take pictures but can't get them uploaded on my new computer.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 17, 2021)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Tate/champ our gracious host, milkman, crakerdave (the organizer), and my failing memory.



The gent to the right of crackerdave is @finnhunter


----------



## Milkman (Apr 17, 2021)

gobbleinwoods said:


> back page or Daryl in the brown shirt.View attachment 1077211



The gentleman across the table from Daryl Gay is his bear hunting buddy who came with him.


----------



## finnhunter (Apr 17, 2021)

Had a good time today! It was great to meet y'all and put faces to many familiar GON names.  Champ, you have an absolutely beautiful place, thanks for hosting us!


----------



## basstrkr (Apr 17, 2021)

Sorry I missed another one, but one of these days.


----------



## Robert28 (Apr 17, 2021)

Looks like a good time!


----------



## dwhee87 (Apr 18, 2021)

Morning, all. @champ and @Hooked On Quack , thank you both for the hospitality. Enjoyed meeting many of you for the first time.  Love your place down there, Champ.

I took a few pics and the wife took a couple group pics. She's got to email them to me and I'll upload them this am sometime and tag everyone that I can remember.

Good food, some of the funniest stories I've heard in a while (some of y'all had my wife rollin' on the floor laughin'). Got some expert fly fishing advice, and subsequently caught my 1st, second, third and fourth fish on the fly rod my kids got me for Christmas.


----------



## dwhee87 (Apr 18, 2021)

Here's a couple I took...


From left to right....Mr Bya Lungshot, Chuck (neighbor), my pretty lady Suz, EE444, CrackerDave


Little bass I caught. Fun little lake to fish in.


----------



## dwhee87 (Apr 18, 2021)

Let's see if I can get this right.....some of y'all will need to help me...



Left to right: Mrs. Shotgun1, GT90, Champ, his lady Stephanie, Shotgun1, CrackerDave, Mr. Bya Lungshot, EagleEye444, Dwhee87, Daryl Gay from GON, Hooked on Quack, Tradbow, Gobbleinwoods , The Milkman, friend of Daryl (don't remember his name), and FinnHunter..

How'd I do?


----------



## trad bow (Apr 18, 2021)

A whole lot better than I could do. I have a hard time just remembering who I am and where I am sometimes.


----------



## trad bow (Apr 18, 2021)

As for the fishing , I’m honored to help you get your first fish on your new fly rod, along with the bass and warmouth.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 18, 2021)

dwhee87 said:


> Let's see if I can get this right.....some of y'all will need to help me...
> 
> View attachment 1077263
> 
> ...



You named us accurately I think. There must be an optical illusion of sorts. I ain’t really that big ?.

@camper34 and his son @Mars arrived after the picture


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 18, 2021)

Milkman said:


> You named us accurately I think. There must be an optical illusion of sorts. I ain’t really that big ?.
> 
> @camper34 and his son @Mars arrived after the picture



And I don't know why they made me stand in a hole.


----------



## trad bow (Apr 18, 2021)

gobbleinwoods said:


> And I don't know why they made me stand in a hole.


I know I am that much out of shape so that’s why I stood behind GW so my head was all that was clearly seen.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 18, 2021)

As always a good time and food !!  Got to meet some new friends, and made up time with some old ones !


Thanks to the generosity of GON and Tate/Champ for this gathering !


----------



## Mars (Apr 18, 2021)

Thanks @crackerdave for the GON sticker. I look like an official member now.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 18, 2021)

I heard that ol' Eagle Eye was very popular at the group shower!!


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 18, 2021)

I hope somebody will post some pictures! I know David's ( dwhee87) wife Suzanne took a group picture.Mike (EagleEye444) took a lot of pictures,but I don't know if he is able to post them.
We had a good time with lots of good food and fellowship.We had a steak dinner Friday night and a fine feast from the local barbecue restaurant Saturday with lots of food left over.Everybody that wanted to took some home with them.
Tate (champ)won the drawing for $500 in Basspro gift cards and said he was going to use them to buy chairs for the next gathering.Thanks again to Tate and Stephanie for hosting this and to GON for their very generous donation.It was much appreciated.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 18, 2021)

crackerdave said:


> I hope somebody will post some pictures! I know David's ( dwhee87) wife Suzanne took a group picture.Mike (EagleEye444) took a lot of pictures,but I don't know if he is able to post them.
> We had a good time with lots of good food and fellowship.We had a steak dinner Friday night and a fine feast from the local barbecue restaurant Saturday with lots of food left over.Everybody that wanted to took some home with them.
> Tate (champ)won the drawing for $500 in Basspro gift cards and said he was going to use them to buy chairs for the next gathering.Thanks again to Tate and Stephanie for hosting this and to GON for their very generous donation.It was much appreciated.



Much appreciation to you as well Dave. There are some pics on the previous page.


----------



## jollyroger (Apr 18, 2021)

Y'all look like trouble 

Good pics, good to put some faces to the names around here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 18, 2021)

Hooked On Quack said:


> As always a good time and food !!  Got to meet some new friends, and made up time with some old ones !
> 
> 
> Thanks to the generosity of GON and Tate/Champ for this gathering !





My bad, and a BIG thanks to Crackerbro !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 18, 2021)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My bad, and a BIG thanks to Crackerbro !!!



Once all this settles he needs to start the fall organizing for the northern get-together. He does a great job of making these events go.


----------



## Shotgun1 (Apr 18, 2021)

We were thrilled to be so graciously allowed Friday and Saturday to join in on the Woody'a 20th Celebration.  It was very nice to put a name to a face.  We would like to thank the organizers of this event.  The food was great and the company even better.
Morgan & Camille


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 18, 2021)

Shotgun1 said:


> We were thrilled to be so graciously allowed Friday and Saturday to join in on the Woody'a 20th Celebration.  It was very nice to put a name to a face.  We would like to thank the organizers of this event.  The food was great and the company even better.
> Morgan & Camille



The pleasure of your company was ours.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 18, 2021)

Shotgun1 said:


> We were thrilled to be so graciously allowed Friday and Saturday to join in on the Woody'a 20th Celebration.  It was very nice to put a name to a face.  We would like to thank the organizers of this event.  The food was great and the company even better.
> Morgan & Camille



It was a pleasure meeting y’all. The story of the cross country motor home trip y’all shared was one of the highlights of the afternoon. It emphasized what we already know. Seniors Rule !!!!


----------



## Milkman (Apr 18, 2021)

@EAGLE EYE 444 do you know about this thread?


----------



## dwhee87 (Apr 18, 2021)

Shotgun1 said:


> We were thrilled to be so graciously allowed Friday and Saturday to join in on the Woody'a 20th Celebration.  It was very nice to put a name to a face.  We would like to thank the organizers of this event.  The food was great and the company even better.
> Morgan & Camille


Great to meet you both.


----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 18, 2021)

Man, I hate that I had to miss this one.  That rain delay killed my chances.  I am looking forward to the next one whenever and wherever it may be.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 18, 2021)

I did take a few photos and I am hoping that I can get these to post on here as it will add a few more to this years event.

PLEASE BE ADVISED THAT IF YOUR COMPUTER IS LIKE MOST, YOU CAN EASILY CLICK ON ANY EACH/ANY PHOTO AND IT WILL GIVE YOU A LARGER SCREEN AND THEN YOU CAN EASILY GREATLY ENLARGE THE PHOTO TO MORE "FULL SCREEN" FOR EVEN MORE ADDED DETAILED BENEFIT.

Of course, none of these photos are listed as I have always done them to make a single folder for such an event like this BUT I am still trying to get this Window 10  garbage to function as the previous Windows 7 did.

I hope that all of you might enjoy the scenery and thankfully, you will recognize some of these people by looking at the other photos that have names listed for these participants.  Some of these took place on Friday afternoon as well.

Folk's have you EVER seen such a tranquil and peaceful place where you do NOT hear any sounds of the traffic or normal everyday noises around.   This is indeed a "slice of heaven" in my opinion and I am very thankful to our wonderful HOST and his Lady Friend for once again sharing "his world" with all of us as such.  

I decided NOT to put any catchy "titles or explanations" to each photo like I might have previously done as such but hopefully, all of you can still enjoy.

Also, I am not listing names as those names are already listed for photos above in the thread.  I just hope that you enjoy this peaceful scenery.

Also THANK YOU to GON for supporting this website and this 20th Anniversary Gatherings with such wonderful friends.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 18, 2021)

It would be only fair to have one somewhere in the northern part of the state.....maybe in the fall?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 18, 2021)

Photo Section #2

FOLKS, I know that I said that I wouldn't put any captions to any photos BUT I lied because in this photo session #2, as some of us were gathered, we were being taught how to "possibly build a nuclear weapon" and carry it on the back of a tandem bicycle ....or something similar to that maybe !!!  Let's just say that those of you that missed out on Friday afternoon, might have missed out of the craziest television show that "thankfully"  has "NEVER" been invented yet !!!!   


ps:  I think that Milkman might have heard some of those same kinds of  discussions on Saturday as well.    I am just thankful that I didn't take any photos of several members here while they were around rolling on the ground laughing !!!

The details of those conversations should only be discussed in p/m's as I am not ready to be banned yet .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 18, 2021)

Photo Session #3


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 18, 2021)

Photo Session #4


----------



## GoldDot40 (Apr 18, 2021)

Definitely looks like y'all had more food than bellies to fill.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 18, 2021)

GoldDot40 said:


> Definitely looks like y'all had more food than bellies to fill.


Quite a few "doggie bags" went home.


----------



## trad bow (Apr 19, 2021)

GoldDot40 said:


> Definitely looks like y'all had more food than bellies to fill.


You not notice how big some of our bellies were


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 19, 2021)

crackerdave said:


> Quite a few "doggie bags" went home.



I hope that most everything left-over could be used and hopefully none was wasted.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 19, 2021)

Before I forget......for you folks that was not physically present on Friday afternoon and Saturday........well if you really knew what the conversation was about during part of my Section *#2* and the beginning of Section *#3* photos, well you would have wet your britches laughing as the entertainment factor was "off of the chart".   You can easily see a bunch of laughter involved.  I just wish that the rest of you could have also been "entertained as such" like several of us were *most all *weekend".


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 19, 2021)

Excellent job as always Sockbro !  Thanks for your generous donation too !!


----------



## GT90 (Apr 19, 2021)

Thanks Tate, Quack and Dave for putting this on as well as the GON donations. Enjoyed the few hours i was there.  Wish I could have come in earlier on Saturday.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 19, 2021)

GT90 said:


> Thanks Tate, Quack and Dave for putting this on as well as the GON donations. Enjoyed the few hours i was there.  Wish I could have come in earlier on Saturday.



GT90
Again sorry I stepped on your sunglasses. Glad they weren’t on you at the time.


----------



## GT90 (Apr 19, 2021)

Milkman said:


> GT90
> Again sorry I stepped on your sunglasses. Glad they weren’t on you at the time.



Yeah, that would have hurt  No worries Marvin.  Who knows how they ended up on the ground.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 19, 2021)

Cheap ole beer store shades . . .


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 19, 2021)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Once all this settles he needs to start the fall organizing for the northern get-together. He does a great job of making these events go.


First step is finding a good site.Tate's place would be mighty hard to beat!


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Apr 19, 2021)

Yep caint beat The Champ fur nothin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 19, 2021)

crackerdave said:


> First step is finding a good site.Tate's place would be mighty hard to beat!


Went to Tate's place in both places. That man has it going on.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Apr 19, 2021)

trad bow said:


> No problem hooking up with the warmouth yesterday fish. Every one of them swallowed the fly down to the gullet. They wouldn’t hit nothing but a yellow BBB though I tried my trusty solar flare.





dwhee87 said:


> Morning, Drivelers. Gotta get moving...bunch of yard word this am to tackle. Trad Bow and GW, thank y'all for the tips and instruction with the new fly rod (and filling my box with flies). Can't wait to go again.





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Before I forget......for you folks that was not physically present on Friday afternoon and Saturday........well if you really knew what the conversation was about during part of my Section *#2* and the beginning of Section *#3* photos, well you would have wet your britches laughing as the entertainment factor was "off of the chart".   You can easily see a bunch of laughter involved.  I just wish that the rest of you could have also been "entertained as such" like several of us were *most all *weekend".


Its one of those 100% true stories I’ll think about before telling it again.
Thanks EE YOUR in my band bro.


----------



## trad bow (Apr 19, 2021)

Well it’s been a long day and tomorrow is shaping up to be the same. Believe I’m gonna ease on off to bed


----------



## Resica (Apr 19, 2021)

You great Guys and Gals look like you had a great time!! Been a long time since I've been in Georgia but I'd sure like to attend this! To the folks that put this on, great job! I know Dave has been a huge part of this, Thanks to Dave for getting everyone together. You look like a pitcher Quack!!


----------



## Batjack (Apr 19, 2021)

Resica said:


> You look like a pitcher Quack!!


If you only knew.


----------



## Resica (Apr 19, 2021)

Batjack said:


> If you only knew.


Better than a catcher


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 20, 2021)

Looks like y'all had a good time! I've been to three I think so far, and enjoyed all of them a lot. Wish I could have made this one, but just couldn't swing it this time.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 20, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Looks like y'all had a good time! I've been to three I think so far, and enjoyed all of them a lot. Wish I could have made this one, but just couldn't swing it this time.


Maybe we'll have one up your way this fall.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Apr 20, 2021)

It looks like a goid time like always. I hate couldn't make it .


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 19, 2021)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> If you notice in several of the above photos, you will see that Quack was always drinking from his Coozie at various events.
> 
> Well, back in 2010, Quack's Coozie disappeared and somehow began traveling all over the country and the world as it apparently just kept showing up in various locations and being photographed as such.
> 
> ...


Seems to me there's a video of it all floating around in here somewhere also.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 19, 2021)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Seems to me there's a video of it all floating around in here somewhere also.



RM, That SAGA was one of the best journeys that ever happened as it began here in Georgia and ended up visiting most EVERY country around the world.  Somewhere in there, I know that it could have been a PRIME TIME TELEVSION MYSTERY SHOW !!!!   Dang, I miss those days too as I also miss the wonderful ladies that graced this forum back then too.  I was much younger back then and some of those ladies were hotter than a fire-cracker on the 4th of JULY too !!!  Somewhere, I still have some really old photos of various events.   I still miss the heck out of Lea...Turtlebug as I still remember that I met her Mother and Father as I helped her with handling some things in the hospital here in Augusta back several years ago as her Father was having some treatments done back then.   I knew all of his Cardiac doctors back then as my wife had worked there for 27 years and was forced to retire due to multiple heart attacks etc and she was a cardiac patient herself during the same time that Turtlebug's Father was a patient.   I remember that Lea also had one of the prettiest 4-wheelers with lots of wild colors involved and I saw it a while back and some photos of her somewhere on my computer photos.  I really do miss a lot of the "originals" that used to frequent here all of the time.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 20, 2021)

GoldDot40 said:


> Definitely looks like y'all had more food than bellies to fill.


You notice the beer bellies ?? Lawd have mercy !!


----------



## GT90 (May 20, 2021)

greg_n_clayton said:


> You notice the beer bellies ?? Lawd have mercy !!



Hey now.  I worked hard for 30 years developing said beer belly.


----------



## Batjack (May 20, 2021)

GT90 said:


> Hey now.  I worked hard for 30 years developing said beer belly.


Got them 12 pack abs.











Just like me.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 20, 2021)

greg_n_clayton said:


> You notice the beer bellies ?? Lawd have mercy !!




You didn't see no beer belly on me !!!!


----------



## crackerdave (May 21, 2021)

Not much of one on me,either.
I am under 200 pounds for the first time in 30 years.(Got dentures...not used to them yet)


----------



## Milkman (May 21, 2021)

Now that someone noted that some of us are a little bit plump............Has anyone noticed there are 4 tall slender guys standing together in the group photo?  Any resemblance is purely coincidental I’m sure.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 22, 2021)

Milkman said:


> View attachment 1081748Now that someone noted that some of us are a little bit plump............Has anyone noticed there are 4 tall slender guys standing together in the group photo?  Any resemblance is purely coincidental I’m sure.






Oh Lawd, I swear that I saw this same photo on the wall in the Post Office recently....and it was on their "WANTED POSTER WALL" AND IT SAID POSSIBLE REWARD TO BE OFFERED IF YOU WERE RESPOSIBLE FOR SAID PERSON TO BE CAPTURED.

Then, the revised photo on the wall beside it ONLY showed ONE of the individuals in this photo as being possibly "WANTED" AS SUCH.

I will leave it up to the folks that attended to decide just who that ONE person might be !!!   


ps:  I have been back DOWN to my FIGHTING WEIGHT OF 198 LBS for quite some time now thanks to my Lady Friend and me sticking to our intense exercise regimen.    I will make sure that she reads this because she is well aware of the happenings of that weekend and beyond.

JUST KNOW THAT ANY OF YOU THAT DIDN'T ATTEND THIS EVENT MISSED A HECK OF GOOD TIME THAT INCLUDED MEETING SOME NEW FRIENDS, A FANTASTIC HOST, GREAT FOOD, GREAT TIME, AND ABSOLUTELY PERFECT WEATHER !!!


----------

